# My daughter wants nothing to do with me.



## HumbledStriver (Sep 22, 2012)

Just the basics.

I remarried in June.

In August my daughter took SR pics. On of her requests was her mother and I. I did not know about this until we met with the photographer.

My wife was not pleased. She felt it dishonored her/our marriage to have a pic of the three of us (my ex).

I took the pic. It was just one of many. Including ones I took individually with my daughter.

My daughter posted the pic on her FB page and tagged me. My wife hit the ceiling. I did un-tag it but understood my wife to say she wanted it down. I then asked my daughter to remove it explaining that I felt it dishonored our marriage to portray the three of us as "family".

My daughter was very hurt. She really blew up at me. called screaming hysterically. Saying i was putting my wife above her. Saying she doesn't even know who i am anymore. Saying I was blaming her for our "marital issues".

She is hiding behind her mother who is acting as a go-between. I am trying to communicate with her directly. Her mother tells me she wants no communication with me.

My daughter tweets how perfect her mother and "step-dad's" marriage is and how she hopes she can have one that awesome dome day.

My daughter tells me her mother has never put anyone in front of her.

My ex committed adultery and abandoned our marriage. I left and didn't call her mother out through the process because I saw my daughter's heart crushed. I do not think her mother has ever told her this.

My daughter has heard from my lips that I got the divorce because her mother wanted it. I told her in a respectful way when she asked. I told her no other details.

When going through it, I always told God the only thing I wanted was my daughter's heart.

I have been too easy on her as a Dad. But that is probably because I felt so bad for her.

I have repented in prayer for any expectation of score keeping in anything I did.

I love my daughter with all my heart. I love my wife the same way. I want so much for my daughter to have a relationship with my wife. She is a Godly woman who has much she can impart.

I don't feel I/we deserve this treatment. I feel like standing my ground (although always humble to anything I may have done wrong.). As much as I love her, you cannot let a child run the show.

My heart is aching. I want my daughter to be a vital part of this new family.

Any thoughts? I would be especially interested in the Godly wife/mother view.

Thanks!


----------



## abandonmentissues (Jun 28, 2012)

This is a very sensitive issue.

But I'd feel upset if I could never take a picture with my mother and father together ever again...

Your wife seems insecure...but...she feels what she feels.

I hope you find peace with all of this.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

You can only do just so much. Pray for your daughter and your wife. Pray for their relationship. That's really all you can do. Put it in God's hands. You were given advice in your other thread. I agree with that. That said, senior pics with parents? Weird to me. I never did that, nor did anyone I know. I know my sister won't be taking pics with her ex-husband when it comes time for her kids' pics. Seriously, never heard of that for senior pics.

However, I have to say: you agreed to take the pic with your ex and daughter. There is no reason your daughter should have been expected to NOT post the pic. And your wife knew about it. Your wife was wrong about that incident. But your daughter, I think, blames you for the break up of your marriage...even though you told her that her mother wanted it. She doesn't know the circumstances, and I am not suggesting that you tell her. But that is probably why she lashes out at you and your wife. No matter what you have told her, she believes you abandoned them. Unfortunately, I thinkt he only way she will get past that is if you or her mother tells her the truth. Not details, but the basics. Somehow, I don't see that happening though. So, all you can do is pray.


----------



## abandonmentissues (Jun 28, 2012)

Also, She probably also feels you put your wife's feelings before hers...


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Your wife sounds immature and insecure.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Your exwife, daughter and you are a family. You and your ex-wife share a biological connection to your daughter. She is half yours, half hers. You are both her family. Your daughter was right to tag the photo as family. If you're both not her family then who is? The biological connection you three share is there and will be there regardless of whether you've remarried.

You were wrong to untag the photo. Wrong, wrong wrong. 

Your current wife has huge issues with insecurity. She's very immature. I can't believe she's threatened by a photo of your child with her two parents. IF you don't address this with your wife and if you continue to take her side against your daughter, you'll find that when you're an old man, your daughter won't have much to do with you. I've seen this happen with friends of mine.

I grew up in a stable home where both my parents remained married to each other, but if I were in your daughter's shoes, I would be so hurt. I can see your daughter's point of view. You did take your wife's side of things.


----------



## WalterWhite (Sep 14, 2012)

To the OP: your new wife is insecure, has no boundaries and has no respect for you nor your daughter. You married a controlling twat!

The op needs to man up, be that stand up man of God and lay hands on his wife and rebuke Satan out of her reprobate soul!

Seriously have a talk with your wife and help her see the selfish damage that she has done to your daughter.

This is a divorcable offense!


----------



## mel123 (Aug 4, 2012)

OP...What ever you decide to do, do it quickly, do not let time pass. By coming here it shows, you are open to doing the right thing but just are not sure what it is.

The daughter feels cheated not having both parents.

You need to have a heart to heart with your daughter and fill her in on some of the facts of the divorce in a very non judgmental way as possible explaining about your wife's affair.

Your current wife married you knowing of your daughter and should not be acting in such an immature manner


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I agree with everyone else. 
Your wife is out of line and being very selfish. 

You were wrong IMO to untag and ask for the photo to be removed... i believe you need to apologize to your daughter. 

Your daughter has two parents...you remarrying doesn't change that in any way. 

Show your pride in your daughter and her wonderful achievement!
Personally I would post that pic on my own timeline and show everyone how clever my girl is.

This is a time is for your DAUGHTER to shine. .. please don't let anyone ruin if for her. She won't get THIS time back again.

PS: what you ex-wife did or didn't do during your marriage has no relevance on THIS issue...it would be petty and small of you to bring that up now.

Move on and be a good Dad.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Tell your daughter the truth about why her parents divorced.


----------



## IndiaInk (Jun 13, 2012)

You picked your new wife's tantrum over your daughter's little picture of her "old" family.

And you don't seem to get that that was a BIG MISTAKE on your part.

Yeah...your daughter rightfully feels like you've chosen your wife's whims over her.

All the stuff about who wanted the divorce is completely IRRELEVANT as far as your daughter is concerned...she DIDN'T want it...that's all that matters.

(My mother died of cancer, and my father remarried about a year ago...my step-mother is the same way...and yeah...if I was in your daughter shoe's over this particular issue...I would react the same way)

YOU MESSED UP HERE....you're lucky she wanted a picture with you at all (I certainly don't with my dad)...so dude...just apologize...and in the future make better decisions.


----------



## mel123 (Aug 4, 2012)

You need to show this thread with all its posts to your current wife. So she can see what uninvolved, unknown people think about this situation.

Hopefully the new W can see this is an important, one time event for your daughter. Put the picture back on FB and tell your daughter how proud you are of her.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Having been the daughter in a similar situation, please let me advise: your daughter is your blood, your wife needs to understand that this isn't about HER it's about your daughter.

I went through this kind of thing for YEARS between my father, his wife and my mother. It continues to this day, and I barely speak to my father/step-mom. My father "chose" his wife in so many ways over me and it permanently destroyed our relationship. 

Don't let that happen to you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

WalterWhite said:


> To the OP: your new wife is insecure, has no boundaries and has no respect for you nor your daughter. You married a controlling twat!
> 
> The op needs to man up, be that stand up man of God and lay hands on his wife and rebuke Satan out of her reprobate soul!
> 
> ...


This was uncalled for. If he is laying hands on his wife and manning up, maybe he should lay hands on you next for calling his wife a twat. 

I think you wife is a bit insecure but I think on some level your daughter did this on purpose to cause a riff between you and your wife. She could have simply been respectful of your situation and your ex-wife and taken the pictures with each individual parent. Also making post about how great her stepdad's marriage and her mother's is:scratchhead: She probably knows you will see that. Your daughter has some resentment against you and probably doesn't like that you remarried. It's not like you didn't take the damn picture. Just untagged yourself. It's much bigger than that. She's not a kid. I think you should tell her about what happened in the marriage. But don't bring it up suddenly. Maybe during some quality time with her and in the flow of the conversation just talk about we led all of you guys to point of where you all are in your lives.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Your new wife's attitude is unreasonable.

You come with previous history. When she married you, she should have accepted that this might have happened.

It seems a very controlling thing for her to do.


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't think your wife is as bad as everyone is making her. You are no longer married to your ex-wife, she cheated on you and you both moved on and you shouldn't have to take pictures with her if you don't want to. I would have been uncomfortable with this as a spouse. Although I would not have reacted like your wife. But I think your wife flipped out maybe because she feel the relationship is threatened somehow. Also, you haven't been married that long. You are still in the honeymoon phase, not even a year. I think it really hurt her feelings as your new wife. Your wife was overly emotional and didn't communicate well. I think you need to be firm with both your wife and daughter. I think this was a passive aggressive attack by your daughter though. I don't think what she was asking was very respectful of your situation and since it was her day she made her play.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Give the daughter a break. She's a teenager. It's a period filled with angst and probably even more so since her parents are divorced. She's not the one who is in the wrong here. It's his grown up new wife. His current wife is an adult. She entered into this marriage knowing the OP has a teenage daughter. If she's this insecure with his relationship with his daughter, she shouldn't have married him. 

The untagging was wrong because the OP and his ex-wife (regardless of the circumstances of the marriage falling apart) are still the daughter's family. To say we're not family anymore as the OP did isn't true in the daughter's eyes. The ex-wife and he will always be her parents and her family. Did he cease being her father because of the divorce? No. Did the ex-wife cease being the mother because of the divorce? No. And the Bible would even support the daughter thinking of them as a family...just pointing that out since the OP asked for a Christian perspective.


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> Give the daughter a break. She's a teenager. It's a period filled with angst and probably even more so since her parents are divorced. She's not the one who is in the wrong here. It's his grown up new wife. His current wife is an adult. She entered into this marriage knowing the OP has a teenage daughter. If she's this insecure with his relationship with his daughter, she shouldn't have married him.
> 
> The untagging was wrong because the OP and his ex-wife (regardless of the circumstances of the marriage falling apart) are still the daughter's family. To say we're not family anymore as the OP did isn't true in the daughter's eyes. The ex-wife and he will always be her parents and her family. Did he cease being her father because of the divorce? No. Did the ex-wife cease being the mother because of the divorce? No. And the Bible would even support the daughter thinking of them as a family...just pointing that out since the OP asked for a Christian perspective.


His wife is wrong. But so is his daughter. Her being a teenager doesn't excuse her behavior, it just explains it. Besides it's not like she is 5. She's graduating high school. I think his wife is insecure because she has barely been married 5 months and her husband is taking family photos with his ex-wife. I think she handled it wrong and she panicked and needed validation about the two of them in their marriage. The daughter and his new wife I bet are in a power struggle for his attention and affection. What if his daughter had wanted him and his ex-wife to hold hands? Or all of them smiling and having this great big group hug? I am not telling him to neglect his daughter. Absolutely not. But he is remarried. He surely can't neglect his wife's feeling of needing to feel secure in this marriage. He has to tell his wife that untagging himself in pictures doesn't validate their marriage even more. And maybe they should have some kind of marriage counseling. But he also has to be careful of his daughter making a habit of these kind of gestures. His wife and daughter have to respect and understand each other. His wife is not horrible I feel. Just overly emotional and feel insecure about the marriage.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

If taking a picture standing next to your ex-wife is all that it takes for your new wife to make you feel insecure in your marriage, either she or your marriage have some serious problems. 

To make people feel better, the daughter could have had a group photo with the two sets of parents. Would that have been less weird, or more weird? I don't know. 

Is the new wife going to hit the fan later when the daughter gets married and invites them all and wants pictures then too? Or - should she not invite her father, knowing his new wife will have a tantrum if her mother the ex is also invited?

Which, might be what she means about the ex and step-dad having a more secure/better marriage. Apparently, the step-dad didn't feel his wife taking a picture with her ex with the sake of their daughter, somehow invalidated their marriage. Which says to me, the step-dad seems to be emotionally secure. Or - alternatively, he did have a fit, and the mother ignored him, hence the daughter feeling her mother didn't put her new spouse before the daughter's feelings. 

Also, I'm going to counter other posters ideas - starting a smear campaign and making it a he-said/she-said about what ended the marriage, and painting the mom as a cheater, won't help. That's not going to change the way your new wife perceives your daughter and her mom as a threat, and then she treats them accordingly. And it will likely just alienate your daughter more.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm going to tell you something.

You are definitely in the wrong.

You adults have to have some sensitivity to your daughter's feelings. She was robbed of something dear.


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

Well maybe his ex-wife's new husband was the OM. I don't know. He can fix this. He also stated that he pampered his daughter. He didn't even bother to tell her the true reasons of the divorce. Maybe she just wants her dad all to herself? I think this is what happens a lot with divorced parents. I think sometimes the kids no matter what the parents do, feel the parents left them. And required constant reassurance that they come first. Of course sometimes this is quite valid. He hurt his daughter feelings and he hurt his wife. There has be some meeting in the middle. I'm also trying to counter. The smear campaign that his wife is horrible and he is a bad father. Children are your blood and I think he sincerely loves his daughter and would give his life for her. But he does have a wife and I bet things are much bigger than this. Based on both the reactions and actions of his daughter and wife. You know people come here all the time with spouses having personality disorders, addictions, infidelities that sometimes go on for years and despite this others are encouraging to reconcile, fight for the relationship, IC,..etc..

I think some people here have had similar experiences so his new wife sounds like the worst woman in the world and he is had made the biggest mistake of his life by untagging himself in a picture he still took. 

If I came here looking for advice and people me telling me that my wife is a twat, I should divorce her, and she is just a crazy person I would not feel like I gained much from here. I wouldn't be surprised if the guy didn't come back here. What if his daughter makes more and more unreasonable request? Should he just at the drop of a hat do everything he can to immediately appease her? There has to be some kind of balance. His wife is panicking about the marriage. He needs to have intimate talks with both of them. Each others feelings shouldn't be neglected for the other.


----------



## IndiaInk (Jun 13, 2012)

No 

His wife _is_ bad.

The fact that his ex cheated on him is utterly irrelevant for purposes of the picture. He took the picture, and the only reason it became an issue is because his new wife flipped.

And her feelings were hurt only because she_ insisted they be hurt._


"Passive Aggressive" isn't the right word for his daughters behavior. 

And it's insulting to call it a 'play' on her part.

She was at a major milestone life event, saw all of her friends taking pictures with their families, and wanted the same.

Is that unreasonable? She had absolutely no hand in causing the divorce.

It's one picture.

It's facebook.

And as you say, the marriage is new, so the daughter's had her whole world turned upside down quite recently.

She's the one who lost her family, and needs understanding from the "adults" in her life.

If pictures like this spell doom to the relationship, it wasn't a solid one to begin with.

Wifey made the "play" and wifey's the one that needs to grow up.








FalconKing said:


> I don't think your wife is as bad as everyone is making her. You are no longer married to your ex-wife, she cheated on you and you both moved on and you shouldn't have to take pictures with her if you don't want to. I would have been uncomfortable with this as a spouse. Although I would not have reacted like your wife. But I think your wife flipped out maybe because she feel the relationship is threatened somehow. Also, you haven't been married that long. You are still in the honeymoon phase, not even a year. I think it really hurt her feelings as your new wife. Your wife was overly emotional and didn't communicate well. I think you need to be firm with both your wife and daughter. I think this was a passive aggressive attack by your daughter though. I don't think what she was asking was very respectful of your situation and since it was her day she made her play.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Starstarfish said:


> If taking a picture standing next to your ex-wife is all that it takes for your new wife to make you feel insecure in your marriage, either she or your marriage have some serious problems.
> 
> To make people feel better, the daughter could have had a group photo with the two sets of parents. Would that have been less weird, or more weird? I don't know.
> 
> ...


:iagree:

Is the new step-mother going to have a tantrum when the daughter has a baby and wants both of her parents in the photo with their new grandchild? 

While I think the daughter is old enough to know the circumstances of what happend to the marriage, telling her now is only going to alienate this poster from his daughter. It's not going to do him any favors to tell the daughter the mother cheated. While it may be the truth, it's going to come off as a smear campgain. The conversation of what happened to end the marriage should come at a later date when he and the daughter have a better relationship. Revealing the truth is also not going to do anything to end the animosity his new wife has to the daughter. That's an independent issue from the cheating by his ex-wife.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok if your daughter does not know the real reason that your ex walked away and cheated you go to their house and tell her and apologize. This could fester for years and she may never talk to you again.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

abandonmentissues said:


> This is a very sensitive issue.
> 
> But I'd feel upset if I could never take a picture with my mother and father together ever again...
> 
> ...


Your daughter still needs you and needs to know that you have her as a priority (which, if she's still a minor, you should).

Find a way to reassure your daughter that she is still a priority to you.

Does your new wife have any kids of her own?


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

Also, the OP and his ex-wife are family - his daughter's family. You are your child's parent forever, something the step-mom (within certain bounds, of course) needs to accept.


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

I remember your other thread.

I am taking your daughter's side here. Your new wife is wrong. She is acting jealous, insecure & immature.

But the above doesn't solve your problem & you can't undo the past.

I would apologize to my daughter & tell her that it is okay to put the family pic up wherever she wants but I think you are too scared of your new wife to do that.

I feel bad for you & do hope this will all blow over soon.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

If my daughter wanted a photo with her and both parents, especially at a graduation or her wedding... I would be happy to oblige and if my BF (or a new husband) threw a fit I would explain that my daughter wanted a photo of her with both her Mom AND her Dad and I honored her desire - it takes nothing away from the new relationship.

Your new wife was wrong and I see why your daughter is hurt. I would re-link it (if you are able) and tell her you are sorry - I would NOT blame it on the new wife since you want her to have a relationship with your daughter - and say "I'm sorry, it was wrong. I see now that it was not an affront to my current relationship but just a desire to have a photo of yourself with both of your parents who love you very very much."


----------



## PM1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Coffee Amore said:


> To say we're not family anymore as the OP did isn't true in the daughter's eyes. The ex-wife and he will always be her parents and her family. Did he cease being her father because of the divorce? No. Did the ex-wife cease being the mother because of the divorce? No. And the Bible would even support the daughter thinking of them as a family...just pointing that out since the OP asked for a Christian perspective.


I was thinking about this before I read this post. Doesn't the bible emphasize that once we marry we are a family in God's eyes? So technically isn't the father and step mother the new family? How does the bible help in the case of the divorce though? I think it is a balancing act, the dad needs to make his new wife his family, but the link to his daughter should not be severed because his ex cheated. 

While I agree his wife sounds insecure about this, I don't view her as evil about it. I would have thought that taking the photo would be an issue for the dad, having to be with his cheating ex and smiling like all is well, but since he went for it, overreacting afterwords seems like a waste of energy.

Nobody seems to have addressed the ex though, it seems like she is quite willing to let the dad take all the heat and is benefitting from him not outing her to the daughter. I would think she could try to be more helpful smoothing things over. 

The daughter may need to know all the facts to save his relationship, but not just over this photo. I'd try to salvage this by apologizing for not understanding how this felt to his daughter and let her tag him. She is obviously still not healed.


----------



## IndiaInk (Jun 13, 2012)

(The fact that this thread gets me pretty riled up makes me know that I'm totally projecting my own issues into your thread.)

But (since I see this from your daughters side) I will say:

At this point, re-linking the picture would probably be a "must" for me to "forgive" you...and for you to make this right.

Otherwise, even if you did apologize (and I'm not sure you're going to)...it would still be hollow...you'd still be picking the new wife's feelings over my feelings.

(And admittedly, she may still be mad even if you do re-link it...but then she'd be in the wrong for not letting it go).

This may seem like a small thing...but women hold onto things (rightly or wrongly)...and this could prove to be a lasting and serious injury to your relationship with her.


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

IndiaInk said:


> (*The fact that this thread gets me pretty riled up makes me know that I'm totally projecting my own issues into your thread.)*
> 
> But (since I see this from your daughters side) I will say:
> 
> ...


At least you are willing to admit this. I think you are not the only poster here doing that. I think his wife is been seen as a evil step mother. She is still a woman. And she may also be holding on to some things. I think she is just a woman really insecure about her marriage at this point and she is grasping for straws and making a power move. Perhaps because you see more of point of view of the daughter you felt it was insulting that I said she was being passive aggressive. I am sorry you feel that way. But I still think she was. Maybe the OP would feel insulted of you telling him his wife is bad and pointing it out as a factual statement. It's still his wife and he seems to be willing to make this work with her. So can we at least try to humanize the woman and maybe at least try to understand what would have caused her to behave that way, whether we agree with it or not?

I think you have to ask her daughter is there anything besides the photo she is upset about. Try to understand her feelings and have her understand yours as a father and a new husband. Also maybe you guys could attend some kind of counseling together? I don't think this is unreasonable. You have just been married for a short time so i'm assuming your wife and her new husband have been married for a while. So you being married again is probably still new to your daughter. Maybe she feels like you are no longer just hers. And maybe when you untagged your photo it proved her point. It was just another way you abandoned her. In the grand scheme of things, if you talk with her constantly, provide for her in everyway you can, it doesn't matter. Address this and then you find the deeper issues to discuss. Your wife on the other hand may have had bad dealings with your daughter. Your daughter may not even respect her and perhaps may have told her she doesn't like her. This could cause her to do what she did. I'm just speculating. Of course she is an adult. But let's not pretend a woman has never been overly emotional about something nor demanded something that sounded quite selfish.


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

OP's wife is probably a very nice person. However, regarding senior family pictures, there is no "good" reason why this should upset her. The pictures are important to the daughter & she posted them online. I think that is lovely that she loves & is proud of her parents especially with the pain of the divorce that she is still suffering from.

OP's wife should be proud that her H has a good daughter that is graduating from HS & probably going off to college.

OP's wife should thank the Lord that her step-daughter is not on drugs, a HS dropout & pregnant at 18.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

You know my parents divorced when I was 13. It was a very difficult time.
Your daughter is going through a lot and your new wife should get this.
It was t unreasonable for your daughter to want a pick of you all together. You are her family.
I didn't accept my step father for a long time. But he's was the adult in the situation and he got it. 30 years later I love him to bits.

You should apologise to your daughter and retag the pic. Tell her you made mistake.
But I wonder do you think you have made a mistake? 
Your wife should be more understanding of the situation. As your daughter gets older she will hopefully become more accepting to. Remember kids just think about themselves and their feelings mostly that's just part of being a kid, but as adults we should be more understanding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

WalterWhite said:


> To the OP: your new wife is insecure, has no boundaries and has no respect for you nor your daughter. You married a controlling twat!
> 
> The op needs to man up, be that stand up man of God and lay hands on his wife and rebuke Satan out of her reprobate soul!
> 
> ...


Uncalled for! Very offensive post!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

Emerald said:


> OP's wife is probably a very nice person. However, regarding senior family pictures, there is no "good" reason why this should upset her. The pictures are important to the daughter & she posted them online. I think that is lovely that she loves & is proud of her parents especially with the pain of the divorce that she is still suffering from.
> 
> OP's wife should be proud that her H has a good daughter that is graduating from HS & probably going off to college.
> 
> OP's wife should thank the Lord that her step-daughter is not on drugs, a HS dropout & pregnant at 18.


I don't think there is a good reason per say. But there are people who often react in a way I wouldn't and still try to understand why they did it.

You are right Emerald. But I think often as people, when things bother us we aren't thankful for the positive we just want want's bother us to stop bothering us. And the most healthy and rational decision eludes us if when we are blinded by our emotions.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

YinPrincess said:


> Having been the daughter in a similar situation, please let me advise: your daughter is your blood, your wife needs to understand that this isn't about HER it's about your daughter.
> 
> I went through this kind of thing for YEARS between my father, his wife and my mother. It continues to this day, and I barely speak to my father/step-mom. My father "chose" his wife in so many ways over me and it permanently destroyed our relationship.
> 
> ...


I grew up in a stable home too where my parents stayed married. People just don't understand what a divorce and a "new" person does to kids. My daughter can't stand the thought of my x wife being with someone else, and why should she? My x is not with anyone now because she knows my daughter hates the idea so much. We're divorced, but why should my daughter have to like that we are divorced, or why should it have been something she had to deal with in her life. Yipee, now she gets to feel awkward when parents are mentioned and gets to tell everyone her parents are divorced. 

My x wife also put her "happiness" above our kids. She even told my daughter that it was her life and she wasn't going to control it. 

Sorry, I probably rambled.


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

So will you never re-marry Southbound?


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Sooo... his daughter is so angry she won't even speak to him and folk are suggesting he make contact so he can trash the mother, despite the fact that this whole issue is about the photo and his insecure wife's reaction to it... not his cheating ex-wife and their divorce.

I really hope the new wife feels bad about this mess she has created and it is her that has caused it. The child simply wanted a pic with Mum and Dad.... sounds very normal to me. I seriously doubt there was any evil ulterior motive.

I don't think the new wife a 'bad' person. But she's clearly insecure and has behaved selfishly here. We can all do that at times. All we can hope is that there is someone to pull us up on it when it happens. 

If he does this at a time when the daughter is upset and angry I believe it could well end all hope of reconciliation. 

You have to pick the right time for battles. Right now he needs to mend his relationship with his daughter..with love.

Apologize and tell her you love her, keep the ex and marriage issues out of it...she's a kid for goodness sake. Let her be one for a long as possible... your a grownup for a heck of a long time.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Coffee Amore said:


> Your exwife, daughter and you are a family. You and your ex-wife share a biological connection to your daughter. She is half yours, half hers. You are both her family. Your daughter was right to tag the photo as family. If you're both not her family then who is? The biological connection you three share is there and will be there regardless of whether you've remarried.
> 
> *You were wrong to untag the photo. Wrong, wrong wrong. *
> 
> ...


All of this............ :iagree: It's your *daughter* for Christ's sake! Wifey needs to get ahold of her insecurities. You had a life/wife before her!


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

FalconKing said:


> So will you never re-marry Southbound?[/QUOTE
> 
> Probably not. It just doesn't seem natural after spending 18 years with the mother of my children and thinking things were great. I've kinda got that "been there, done that" feeling. Plus, it doesn't drive me crazy to not be with someone like it does some people. I didn't ask to be single, and it's sad for the kids, but as for me, I'm doing pretty well. things are good when I'm with the kids, and I don't feel the desire to juggle a relationship in the mix.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

looks like you picked another winner for your new wife!


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> looks like you picked another winner for your new wife!


^I hope he comes back and personally addresses you for this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

Southbound I hear you man. So have you reserved to just be alone romantically for the rest of your life? Man you do you. But if a great woman comes along and you guys hit it off, don't deprive yourself! That's just how I feel about it. 


On another note, I guess everyone's friendly banter scared off the OP. High fives for the classy and helpful posts. Good thing no one was bitter or stated their opinions like facts. His wife should act more like an adult and there was so many great examples in this thread.


----------



## mrstj4sho88 (Sep 5, 2012)

*The problem is before you married again things did not get talked about. I know a few women that want the man- not the kid/kids. They don't want the man to spend time with his kids . They get upset when the kids call to talk to daddy. But you should have let your new wife (not calling her anything negative) know that your child comes first. How much being a good daddy was important to you. You have to get that out of the way . It sound like you did not have the talk:scratchhead:. It is simple you were married before her and have a child. Wait a minute your new wife is already checking up on you:scratchhead:? She checking your facebook this early.


What child does not want a picture with her parents (married or divorced). It was a few of us that got SR pics made with parents and family . You did nothing wrong by talking the picture for your child. Your child was not trying to do anything but show the world she has a mother and father too:smthumbup:. With all her classmates showing off family pics, you should be honored she included you. You can move on but keep your relationship with you child . She is trying to share a special moment with you. Now she did not have to include you (could have got step dad). You don't understand she is in her last year of high school. This is your childs time to shine now. You will always be her father and she wanted the world to know it. Just maybe that picture means the world to her. Let her be proud of both her parents. 

You should put the picture up on your fb page too. Just put a note saying how proud you are of your child. That she will always be daddys' little girl. In her eyes ,you were and will always be a family. Now daddy say your sorry and all just might be forgotten. Don't wait to long to fix this mess. I would hate for her to not include you next time. 

Question: If you knew that you had taken the picture ,why did you not tell your wife? She should not have had to just see it on a fb page. JMO you have more going on here then we know. This does not have to do with your child . You drop the ball with this in all kind of ways. You must have never thought the picture would be seen by wifey. 

Marriage can end in divorce but your kids are forever.

Don't tell her why you and her mother divorced. IMHO it will not matter to her at this point. You need to let her enjoy her last year of HS. I call her a child because our kids will always be our babies. (in our eyes)*


----------



## WalterWhite (Sep 14, 2012)

FalconKing said:


> I don't think your wife is as bad as everyone is making her. You are no longer married to your ex-wife, she cheated on you and you both moved on and you shouldn't have to take pictures with her if you don't want to. I would have been uncomfortable with this as a spouse. Although I would not have reacted like your wife. But I think your wife flipped out maybe because she feel the relationship is threatened somehow. Also, you haven't been married that long. You are still in the honeymoon phase, not even a year. I think it really hurt her feelings as your new wife. Your wife was overly emotional and didn't communicate well. I think you need to be firm with both your wife and daughter. I think this was a passive aggressive attack by your daughter though. I don't think what she was asking was very respectful of your situation and since it was her day she made her play.


It seems that you have no experience with daughters. It's not her fault mom and dad couldn't keep it together. The problem is the new wife. Her behavior is inexcusable.

But the biggest problem is the OP for not talking to his new wife before they got married. He should've set expectations, set the tone, but he didn't and now he has a sheet storm on his hands.

The daughter is innocent. Consider her age, her lack of maturity and you too will see what it is.

As to the cheating ex, that fact is irrelevant and has nothing to do with what transpired with the pics.


----------



## mrstj4sho88 (Sep 5, 2012)

Emerald said:


> OP's wife is probably a very nice person. However, regarding senior family pictures, there is no "good" reason why this should upset her. The pictures are important to the daughter & she posted them online. I think that is lovely that she loves & is proud of her parents especially with the pain of the divorce that she is still suffering from.
> 
> OP's wife should be proud that her H has a good daughter that is graduating from HS & probably going off to college.
> 
> OP's wife should thank the Lord that her step-daughter is not on drugs, a HS dropout & pregnant at 18.


:iagree:

She should be allowed to have a picture with her mommy and daddy. If the OP does not fix this mess, she might not include him in any other special moments.


----------



## mrstj4sho88 (Sep 5, 2012)

southern wife said:


> All of this............ :iagree: It's your *daughter* for Christ's sake! Wifey needs to get ahold of her insecurities. You had a life/wife before her!


:iagree:

I'll bet she is a daddys' girl .


----------



## mrstj4sho88 (Sep 5, 2012)

HumbledStriver said:


> Just the basics.
> 
> I remarried in June.
> 
> ...


You have got to be kidding me. What are you telling her by untagging the picture. Can she not have a picture with her parents on her wedding day? What about when she has her first child? You are making a big mistake telling your child to remove a picture of her parents.


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

WalterWhite said:


> It seems that you have no experience with daughters. It's not her fault mom and dad couldn't keep it together. The problem is the new wife. Her behavior is inexcusable.
> 
> But the biggest problem is the OP for not talking to his new wife before they got married. He should've set expectations, set the tone, but he didn't and now he has a sheet storm on his hands.
> 
> ...


I agree with that maybe he didn't set the tone well with what he expect in the marriage. I never said the new wife should not have any blame. I do think his daughter may just want her father all to herself. And like I said, she is young but she is finishing highschool. Some people here probably were married at her age. Appreciate this post a lot better than your last one.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

FalconKing said:


> Southbound I hear you man. So have you reserved to just be alone romantically for the rest of your life? Man you do you. But if a great woman comes along and you guys hit it off, don't deprive yourself! That's just how I feel about it.


 I've said that if someone just falls out of the sky and we hit it off, I'll consider it, but I'm not "looking" and on the prowl for dates. 

If nobody comes along, then I'll be fine alone. I'm somewhat of an introvert, so it doesn't bother me like it does others. I have always been like that. Even as a teen, I was never the type who had to be dating all the time just for the sake of having someone.


----------



## mrstj4sho88 (Sep 5, 2012)

*This kind of mess happens all the time. The father and mother gets a divorce . Then daddy can't do anything for or with his kids because new wifey will not allow it. This is a new marriage which may or may not last . The OP did not do the talk with his wifey. Just maybe wifey wants the OP not the kid. She has made a big deal about a picture :scratchhead:. This is a red flag can you say drama queen (controlling issues). Which I believe wifey knows this will hurt OP daughter very much. Yes she is in her last year of HS . But IMHO OP has made her into a daddys' girl. She has had him in her life for 17 years now. Wifey knew coming into that marriage OP was a father. The only thing wrong is OP should have told wifey about the picture . OP waited until wifey found it on fb. When it comes to special moments it does not matter your age (young or old).
People want to share special moments with parents,family and friends. Before OP got remarried , he might have done things which included both parents. At this point in life , the daughter needs her father . Later on in life , he will need her too (get old need help).*


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Your wife was in the wrong, IMO.

If I were your daughter, I'd feel exactly the same. I'd be hurt.

Talk to your wife. And definitely talk to your daughter. Mend this sooner rather than later.

Untagging yourself was prob seen as a slap in the face, especially since it was all because of your wife losing her sh*t over your daughter taking a picture with her PARENTS.

Sheesh!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

mrstj4sho88 said:


> I'll bet she is a daddys' girl .


Lol




mrstj4sho88 said:


> *This kind of mess happens all the time. The father and mother gets a divorce . Then daddy can't do anything for or with his kids because new wifey will not allow it. This is a new marriage which may or may not last . The OP did not do the talk with his wifey. Just maybe wifey wants the OP not the kid. She has made a big deal about a picture :scratchhead:. This is a red flag can you say drama queen (controlling issues). Which I believe wifey knows this will hurt OP daughter very much. *


:iagree: Wifey has issues. Sounds controlling to the nth degree.


----------



## mrstj4sho88 (Sep 5, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Your wife was in the wrong, IMO.
> 
> If I were your daughter, I'd feel exactly the same. I'd be hurt.
> 
> ...


:iagree:
*OP should be glad he was even asked to take the picture. The daughter could have asked her stepdad. Then OP would have felt what his daughter is feeling now (betrayed)..*


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

FalconKing said:


> On another note, I guess everyone's friendly banter scared off the OP. High fives for the classy and helpful posts. Good thing no one was bitter or stated their opinions like facts.


When someone posts on an open forum, they should expect to hear all kinds of opinions and advice.

That's kinda the point. 

It's what makes TAM so beautiful.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

mrstj4sho88 said:


> :iagree:
> Then OP would have felt what his daughter is feeling now (betrayed)..[/B]


:iagree: 

It seems a small request from one's daughter to be asked to take a picture with her parents. It's a shame how all this went down. 

OP should talk to his daughter soon so they can stop any further resentment/bad feelings from developing between them.


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

OP,

Blended families are HARD. People have to work overtime to get along. Egos have to be set aside. Jealousy & insecurities have to be set aside for the greater good of the blended families.

Does your wife have any children?


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

If your new wife is panicking over one photo the relationship isn't that strong, at least from her PoV.

Also she is immature. The photo ISN'T ABOUT HER, its about your daughter reaching a milestone in her life and wanting one measly picture with her parents.

Instead of understanding this your wife turns it into an issue about herself and goes ballistic about it. 

Also when you untagged that photo you basically told her that the immature rantings of your new wife matter more than your own daughter. 

you better wake up fast before she cuts you out of her life for good.


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

I haven't read all the responses in detail so I apologize if this has already been said. Sounds to me like a direct conflic between step-mom and step-daughter vying for control of the OP. I don't know what "SR" stands for, but I'm going to presume that the daughter is in her mid-to late teens. At that age she may still be immature and confused, but she's not a 9 year old kid who still thinks mommy and daddy might still get back together. They're both remarried and that ship is sitting at the bottom of the ocean. 

My bet is that the daughter had a pretty good idea that this picture and the posting/tagging on Facebook would be a sharp stick in the step-mom's eye. If the OP comes back he can confirm if there has already been a lot of conflict between his daughter and wife (I have no doubt there is quite a bit.)

So she posts it and step-mom has the anticipated negative reaction. Score 1 for kid. What the daughter probably did not expect was that her father would choose to side with his new wife over her and publicly humiliate her by untagging the photo. New wife is now satisfied in her victory and probably thrilled that the little @#&*# was finally put in her place. 

OP: You probably felt you were put in a no win situation. Perhaps, but you put yourself there. You should be setting your wife straight about your relationship with your daughter. She may choose to be invlovled as a step-mother or not, but she will not dictate how your relationship with your daughter works. If you cannot say to your wife that your daughter comes first, then perhaps your daughter is right about you. I'm not saying that you allow your daughter to disrespect your new wife, but if you agreed to take the photo in the first place you should have expected that she would post it. 

I used to work for a guy who had lost his wife to illness. He had a daughter and a son. He remarried within a year and the new wife rode into town like the new sheriff. My wife attended a meeting at HQ with me and spent some time with the new wife. I was shocked by what she revealed. The new wife immediately insisted that all photos of their mother be taken down and put away as it was disrespectful to her that they hung prominently in the home. At dinner, the new wife went on and on about how difficult the teenage step-daughter was and my boss basically sat there and said nothing. A few months later the daughter had moved in with her boyfriend, dropped out of college and cut off communication with her dad.

The new wife had an agenda to make sure she was number 1 in this man's life, even if that meant interfering with his relationship with his daughter. My boss chose his new wife over his daughter and his daughter made her own choice. 

Your daughter lost something important to her and clearly assesses more blame to you than your ex. The truth is relative. While I find infidelity to be the ultimate betrayal and a conscious, selfish choice, that may have little impact on your daughter. If your wife has told her the "ex-wife" side of the story, she has probably filled her head with all the ways you DROVE her to the affair with your cruelty/abuse/selfishness/whatever. Telling her your side now might help or completely backfire and I'm guessing it would be the latter.

Make things right. Tell your wife calmly but firmly that you made a mistake interfering with your daughter posting the picture. Ensure her that you love her and she has no reason to be threatened by a picture. End by reinforcing that you and your ex will be forever linked through your daughter and that the ex will always be some part of your life, like it or not. 

Next apologize to your daughter for the issue with the picture. Tell her you made a mistake in judgement and you are sorry for hurting her. Assure her that she will always come first in your life but that you love your new wife too and she will be a part of your life from now on, like it or not. 

Don't expect an easy resolution, but you have to start somewhere and honesty and candor are usually good places to start.


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> When someone posts on an open forum, they should expect to hear all kinds of opinions and advice.
> 
> That's kinda the point.
> 
> It's what makes TAM so beautiful.


Well if I came here with an issue with my wife and people were calling her names and saying she is bad and dehumanizing her, how would that be beautiful to me? Divorce wouldn't be an option and I would want to some advice to help me and her. Maybe some points of views, ideas of why she felt that way, steps to make things better, etc... It wouldn't be bother me if people felt she was right or wrong, but i definitely wouldn't want people roasting her. That's not "Talk About Marriage". That's "Let's Recall Negative Experiences And Project Our Negative Emotions Towards People Seeking Our Help." That guy was run off and no one feels bad about that. It's made to seem beautiful. Way to keep it classy.


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

Zookeeper thank you for that post. You said what I was trying to say but with greater detail.


----------



## mrstj4sho88 (Sep 5, 2012)

zookeeper said:


> *I don't know what "SR" stands for*,


*What SR stands for is senior pictures . Because the OP only talks about this one issue, I don't think his daughter was disrespecting the new wifey. She is a senior in high school and all her classmates are posting pictures. The new thing is to post pictures of you and your family. Some seniors even have cute baby pictures. Yes both parents have remarried. Just because op has remarried does not mean he should forget the family he once had. OP came here for help with this issues. IMHO help comes in all kinds of ways. At this point ,the OP took the picture and should have told his wife . He took the picture so his daughter can have a picture with her parents. JMO I think the wife is using this to put distance between OP and his daughter. It was just a picture not him having sex with his ex:scratchhead:. The Op might just be busy with work and will return when he gets free time. Not everyone can response quickly. Just maybe he is reading comments and will response later. I would like to know what he does to fix this hot mess. It is always great to have different opinions on a public forum. You have made some great points too. Who knows if the new wifey wants his daughter around (some new wifeys' don't ). Maybe OP should ask his new wifey if she would take a picture with him and his daughter? That way he can see what wifey is really thinking.*


----------



## mrstj4sho88 (Sep 5, 2012)

FalconKing said:


> Well if I came here with an issue with my wife and people were calling her names and saying she is bad and dehumanizing her, how would that be beautiful to me?


*He might have a busy life and will return when he can. But he would or should be more upset about all the name calling of his daughter. IMHO the kid only wanted a senior picture with her parents. The op took the picture and did not tell his new wife. But why is his new wife already checking up on him? The OP only mentioned one problem from his teenager kid (her wanting a picture). Why did the wife blow this issue up and demand the picture be removed? How do you ask your kid to remove a picture she is proud of now? That picture could have meant the world to her.The new wife had no right to demand the picture removed from the kids fb. *


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

IndiaInk said:


> You picked your new wife's tantrum over your daughter's little picture of her "old" family.
> 
> And you don't seem to get that that was a BIG MISTAKE on your part.
> 
> Yeah...your daughter rightfully feels like you've chosen your wife's whims over her.


I agree 100%. You and you ex wife are your daughters family. She has every right (and you should be proud that she wants to) to post a photo of HER FAMILY. 

Your new wife needs to grow up and take a step back. This doesn't concern her.


----------



## mrstj4sho88 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ano said:


> I agree 100%. You and you ex wife are your daughters family. She has every right (and you should be proud that she wants to) to post a photo of HER FAMILY.
> 
> Your new wife needs to grow up and take a step back. This doesn't concern her.



:iagree:


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

mrstj4sho88 said:


> *He might have a busy life and will return when he can. But he would or should be more upset about all the name calling of his daughter. IMHO the kid only wanted a senior picture with her parents. The op took the picture and did not tell his new wife. But why is his new wife already checking up on him? The OP only mentioned one problem from his teenager kid (her wanting a picture). Why did the wife blow this issue up and demand the picture be removed? How do you ask your kid to remove a picture she is proud of now? That picture could have meant the world to her.The new wife had no right to demand the picture removed from the kids fb. *


Well like most of us speculated, I think the issues are much deeper than this incident. I even pointed out a few scenarios or reasons why maybe. I really felt like she was feeling some wobbling legs in the marriage. She was wrong. But she is not the first wife ever to have been irrational, emotionally a wreck and quite selfish. Maybe you didn't read a lot my post or just didn't like what I had to say. It's cool. I don't recall anyone saying anything horrible about his daughter, rightfully so. I don't think he mentioned his wife calling his daughter names:scratchhead:. I hope the name calling about his wife makes him mad enough. I hope he returns though. I really want to help the guy. I dunno he just came off to me as kind of a sensitive dude and unsure of things.


----------



## mrstj4sho88 (Sep 5, 2012)

FalconKing said:


> *Well like most of us speculated, I think the issues are much deeper than this incident. I even pointed out a few scenarios or reasons why maybe. I really felt like she was feeling some wobbling legs in the marriage. She was wrong. But she is not the first wife ever to have been irrational, emotionally a wreck and quite selfish*.


:iagree:

*I read your comments and agree with most of it . I also agree with the above comment *.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I can empathize with the wife in this case. We dont know what kind of crap she has had to put up with from his ex. I dont think she was trying to come between OP and his daughter, she clearly has issues with the ex. I get it, because I was dealing with my now-ex husband and his ex wife having a totally inappropriate relationship. Maybe there was something similar here. 

That said...personally, had it been me, I would have NOT liked that picture being posted, BUT... I would have kept my mouth shut because it was about the daughter wanting to have a moment with her parents. Its hard when your stepkids have a piece of **** for the other parent, you just have to understand that no matter what, that person will ALWAYS be their parent, and do your best not to make the poor kids pay for that.


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

mrstj4sho88 said:


> *What SR stands for is senior pictures . Because the OP only talks about this one issue, I don't think his daughter was disrespecting the new wifey. She is a senior in high school and all her classmates are posting pictures. The new thing is to post pictures of you and your family. Some seniors even have cute baby pictures. Yes both parents have remarried. Just because op has remarried does not mean he should forget the family he once had. OP came here for help with this issues. IMHO help comes in all kinds of ways. At this point ,the OP took the picture and should have told his wife . He took the picture so his daughter can have a picture with her parents. JMO I think the wife is using this to put distance between OP and his daughter. It was just a picture not him having sex with his ex:scratchhead:. The Op might just be busy with work and will return when he gets free time. Not everyone can response quickly. Just maybe he is reading comments and will response later. I would like to know what he does to fix this hot mess. It is always great to have different opinions on a public forum. You have made some great points too. Who knows if the new wifey wants his daughter around (some new wifeys' don't ). Maybe OP should ask his new wifey if she would take a picture with him and his daughter? That way he can see what wifey is really thinking.*


Read the OP's other posts. They shed a little light on the situation. 

I don't see this ending well.


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah I just read it too. Daughter and Wife definitely don't get along. I knew it was more to it! Based on both of their reactions in the story it had to be. Really sad for the guy... He's split down the middle between running after his wife and trying to profusely apologize to his daughter.


----------



## abandonmentissues (Jun 28, 2012)

My husband left me 8 months pregnant...the whole "I don't love you anymore , I was too young when I got married" bullcrap. 

I gave birth to my beautiful daughter.


I love her. I despise my stbxh. I literally want to rip him in half. Nothing would make me happier then for him to just drop off the face of the planet and to never see or hear from him again.


But. No matter how much I hate him and if my daughter wants a picture with us and her together...then I grit my teeth and say cheese.

Because that is her father. And if my new spouse/partner had a problem with something of that nature...then I'd tell him "Don't let the door hit you on the way out". Because my daughter's relationship with her father(If she wants one) is more important.


----------



## abandonmentissues (Jun 28, 2012)

recent_cloud said:


> i understand your anger towards the father of your daughter
> 
> i admire your devotion to your daughter
> 
> ...


I'm working on it, but he broke my heart and is basically making me feel like our marriage was just a sham, so right now, I hate him and I probably always will. The wound is still quite fresh. She is a newborn.



My point was, that sometimes you just got to suck it up and do whats best for your children...and in this situation...as long as the OP doesn't have an inappropriate relationship with his ex, I don't see why this should be a problem.


----------



## mrstj4sho88 (Sep 5, 2012)

abandonmentissues said:


> But. No matter how much I hate him and if my daughter wants a picture with us and her together...then I grit my teeth and say cheese.
> 
> Because that is her father. And if my new spouse/partner had a problem with something of that nature...then I'd tell him "Don't let the door hit you on the way out". Because my daughter's relationship with her father(If she wants one) is more important.


:iagree:
*That's the point and a very important one. This is about the relationship OP has with his daughter. It is not really any of the new wifey concern (it's just a picture). Notice the stepdad seem to be ok with it. If I was her mother , I would just let OP make or break his relationship with his daughter . OP can't see that his new wifey is making him look weak (lost his ba..s). OP looks like he can't even stand up for his daughters' feelings. Wifey should have keep her mouth closed.*


----------



## mrstj4sho88 (Sep 5, 2012)

FalconKing said:


> Yeah I just read it too. Daughter and Wife definitely don't get along. I knew it was more to it! Based on both of their reactions in the story it had to be. Really sad for the guy... He's split down the middle between running after his wife and trying to profusely apologize to his daughter.


*Yes it looks like the wife wants to go home . It want matter what OP does. IMHO wifey will use this excuse to return home. I knew something was off with W going crazy over a senior picture. *


----------



## mrstj4sho88 (Sep 5, 2012)

zookeeper;1116943
I don't see this ending well.[/QUOTE said:


> :iagree:


----------



## abandonmentissues (Jun 28, 2012)

recent_cloud said:


> you write poetry
> 
> whether or not you're aware
> 
> ...


It is useless and it turns me into something very ugly and unlike me.


----------



## mrstj4sho88 (Sep 5, 2012)

abandonmentissues said:


> It is useless and it turns me into something very ugly and unlike me.


In time you will feel better .


----------



## fianceofangler (Oct 7, 2012)

Respect the child's history. Let her express herself on her FB page.


----------



## mrstj4sho88 (Sep 5, 2012)

fianceofangler said:


> Respect the child's history. Let her express herself on her FB page.



:iagree:


----------



## mrstj4sho88 (Sep 5, 2012)

*You got a new wife good for you. But you need to remember that you are a father first. You divorced the mother not your kid. *


----------

